# Ijon Tichy



## Tikume (4. November 2011)

Hallo,

gerade habe ich folgenden Artikel gesehen und mich tierisch gefreut:
http://www.golem.de/1111/87533.html

Ijon Tichy gehört zu den wenigen Serien für dich ich tatsächlich mal gerne gebühren zahle. Die erste Staffel hatte das ZDF damals im Nachtprogramm verklappt.
Die zweite Staffel startet heute auf ZDF Neo und wird wohl auch in der mediathek zu finden sein.

Ich kann die Serie 8zumindest die erste Staffel) nur jedem wärmstens ans Herz legen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJjqnAheMDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

schaut nach spaß aus.


----------



## Rundon13576 (4. November 2011)

Ich habe die meisten Bücher von Lem gelesen, (die Serie basiert auf dem Roman "Die Sternatagebüchern" von Stanislaw Lem) und ich bin absolut begeistert. 
Zwar hat die Serie relativ wenig mit der Romanvorlage zutun, aber sie funktioniert super, der Humor ist wunderbar und es gibt viele gute Anspielungen auf Lems Bücher und allgemein SiFi.
Ich kann es nur uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2011)

Staffel 1:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kanaluebersicht/aktuellste/1484200?bc=saz;saz2;kua502

Staffel 2:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kanaluebersicht/aktuellste/1484248?bc=saz;saz2;kua502


----------



## Haxxler (14. November 2011)

Neben Harald Lesch ein weiterer Grund GEZ zu zahlen.


----------

